# Officer Matthew Tokuoka



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Officer Matthew Tokuoka

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*Hoonah Police Department
Alaska*
End of Watch: Saturday, August 28, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 39
*Tour of Duty:* 1 year
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Saturday, August 28, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Barricaded
Officer Matthew Tokuoka and Sergeant Anthony Wallace were ambushed and killed by a lone gunman.

Officer Tokuoka, who was off-duty, was in his car with his family when he stopped to talk to Sergeant Wallace who was standing outside his vehicle. Sergeant Wallace was shot first and Officer Tokuoka went to render aid and was then shot. Officer Tokuoka died early Sunday at a clinic and Sergeant Wallace died during surgery in Juneau.

The suspect fled to his house and barricaded himself inside.

Officer Tokuoka had worked for the Hoonah Police Department off and on since the spring of 2009 and had served his country as a U.S. Marine. He is survived by his wife, son, and daughter.
Related Line of Duty Deaths 
Sergeant Anthony Wallace
Hoonah Police Department, AK
EOW: Saturday, August 28, 2010
Cause of Death: Gunfire
Agency Contact Information
Hoonah Police Department
PO Box 450
Hoonah, AK 99829

Phone: (907) 945-3655

_*Please contact the Hoonah Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Off duty and with his family. Tragic! Rest in Peace Officer Tokuoka.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Officer Tokuoka.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------

